# List of ALMOST all Species and Morphs of Dart Frogs!



## Ameergra

So using my free time, I compiled a list of almost all species and morphs (There are still the Phyllobate, Ophaga, Ranitomeya, and Hyloxalus left) that have been and currently are found in the trade whether they be typical or scarce. I ask that no one judges me for this the first time that I will be doing this and it took a lot of work time and research so without further ado here it is:

*Allobates Femoralis*/Standard
*Zaparo*/Standard
*Talamancae*/Standard

*Anomaloglossus Baeobatrachus*/Standard

*Adinobate Minute*/Standard
*Fulgurites*/Standard

*Minyobates Steyermarki*/Standard

*Ameerega* *Altamazonica*(Abiseo/Juicungo/Sisa/Copperback)
*Basserli*(Tarapoto/Sisa/Saposa/Black)
*Bilinguis*/Standard
*Cainarachi*(Standard)
*Hahneli*(Tahuayo,Iquitos)
*Macero*/Standard
*Pepperi*(Orange/Orange Head/YellowGold/Abiseo/San Francisco)
*Picta*/Standard
*Rubriventris*/Standard
*Silverstonei*/Standard
*Trivittata*(Huallaga Valley/Bajo Huallaga/Huallaga Canyon/Suriname Red/Orange/Green/Greenback)

*Epipedobates Anthonyi*(Ankas/Sarayunga/Buena Esperanza/Rio Jubones/Santa Marta/Santa Isabel/Rio Saladillo/Tierra Alta)
*Boulengeri*/Standard
*Darwinwallacei*(Verkade/Yumbo)
*Tricolor*(Highland/Rio/Cielito/Morospunga)

*Adelphobates Castaneoticus*/Standard
*Galactonotus*(Moonshine/75%Orange/95%Orange/Solid Orange/Lemon Yellow/100% Yellow/Red/Blue/Wedge/Koi)
*Quinquevittatus*/Standard

*Excidobates Captivus*/Standard
*Mysterious*/H

*Dendrobates Leucomelas*(Banded (Narrow, Wide), Camo, Cerro Autana, Chocolate, Fine-Spot (Bolivar), Green-Foot, Nominate)
Auratus(Alto de Piedra/Bronze/Highland Bronze/Green and Bronze/Blue and Bronze/Turquoise and Bronze/Caldera/Calobre/Giant Blue/Microspotted Blue/Campana/Capira/ Carara/Carpurganá/El cope/El oro/Río San Juan/Caribbean side/Cahuita/Río la Gloria / Rambala/Kuna Yala/Lago Bayano/Pacific side/Pena blanca/Santa Maria/Caribe/San Felix /Taboga/Microspot/Camo/Ancon Hill/Black/Black Capira/Melancon/Green and Black Costa Rican/Green and Black Nicaraguan/ Green and Black Panama/Green and White/Mebalo/Low RIver/Pastores/Portobello/Reticulated /Super Blue/Taboga Reticulated/Rio Cascajal /Blue and Black/Capira Integrades/Colon/Bocas/ Colombian Yellow/Colombian Blue)
*Truncatus*(Blue(Turquoise)/Yellow
*Tinctorius*(Alanis/La Fumee/Atachi Bakka/Azureus/Azureus Fine Spot/ Azureus Sky Blue/Bakhuis/Cobalt (French, Guiana, Surinam, Brazilian)/ Citronella/Yellow Back(Saul)/ Cobalt/Western Bakhuis/ Kutari River (UTC, UE)/Lawa/ Lorenzo/Mont Matoury (Cayenne)/Nikita/Dasha/Natasha/Oranje Gebergte/Oyapock/Patricia/Matécho/ Regina(Giant Orange) /Table Mountain/Brazilian Yellow Head (Brazilian Cobalt)/Villa Nova/Oelemarie/Weygoldt/Black Saul/Boulanger/Ensing/Inferalanis/Koetari/Bakhuis Northern/British Guyana Blue-Black/British Guyana Yellow-Black/Nominate/Powder Blue/Powder Grey/Robertus/Sipaliwini (True, Blue, Green, Yellow, Lime-Green)/ Vanessa/Saul ‘Yellow Drop’/Tumucumaque (Peacock)/
*(The morphs for this species are probably a little off and incomplete due to this species being a generally variable and rather confusing type when it comes to morphs)

If You notice that there is either a morph or a species that is missing please comment on the name below so that I can add to it. Again There are still the Oophaga, Ranitomeya, Phyllobates, and Hyloxalus that I will be adding so this is not a complete list and I will be adding them when I am done.

Sincerely Mik*


----------



## solidsnake

Many people will find this list useful. That was super cool of you to put it together.


----------



## Ameergra

Thanks!


----------



## secede0

Great work! I made something similar to this a while back. Its a list of most of the frogs that breeders are working with in the U.S. I'm sure its missing some. I also included links to some of the most well known breeders/suppliers. 
Dart Frogs in the U.S.
Feel free to copy/improve/and share again.


----------



## Ameergra

*Here are the Oophaga and Hyloxalus species!

Oophaga Granulifera*(Quepos/Barú/Dominical/Golfito)
*Histronica*/Koi/Bahia Solano(Red, Yellow, Orange)/Anchicayá(Banded, Spotted)/ Blue/Buenaventura * Redhead(Small form, Large Form)/ Bullseye(Brown with Yellow spot, Blue Spot, Lacking Spot, Orange Spot, Red Spot, Yellow Spot, White Spot)/Pangala(Yellow, Red)/Quebrada Docordo(Northern/Southern)/ Quebrada Vicordó(Red spots on Middle Line)/Quibdo/(Orange and Gray Blotch, Orange and Gray with Spot, Orange and Gray)Playa de Oro(Red and Black, Red and Caramel, Red and Gray)Tado(Orange, Orange and Brown)/Yellow and Brown Blotched)
*Lehmanni*(Red, Yellow, Orange)
*Sylvatica*(Bilsa/Santo Domingo/Lita/San Lorenzo/Situwa)
*Pumilio*(Aguacate/Aguacate Esperanza/Aguacate Tierra Oscura/Almirante(Man Creek)/ Almirante(Vulture Point)/Aldano/Aldana/Bahía Grande/Bastimentos Gold Dust/ Bastimentos Cemetery/Bastimentos Red Beach Frog/Bastimentos Punta Vieja/ Bastimentos Salt Creek/Bajo Cedro/Blue Jeans(Nicaraguan, Guápiles, High Blue)/Black Jeans(Siquirres)/Bahía Honda/Boca Colubre/Bri Bri/Escudo(Southside, Northside)/Bri Bri (Costa rican)/Bruno/ Bisira/Bri Bri Marbled/Cauchero/Cayo De Agua/Charco la Pava(Yellow,Red,Red with spots)/Chiriquí Grande/Cristobal/Cayó Wilson/Cristobal Bahía Grande/ Cristobal Big Bay/Colón “Bocas del Drago”/Colon “Mimitimbi”/Colon “Villegas Line”/Colon "La Grunta"/Colon "Paunch”/Cayo Nancy/El dorado/El Dorado ‘Spotted’/El Dorado ‘Red’/Ensenada/Esperanza/Darkland(Tierra Oscura)/Punta Clara/Finca Four/Guarumo/Kusapin/Las Tablas/Loma Azul/Loma Colubre /Loma Partida/Loma Golden/Man Creek/Nicky/Pastores/Pico de Chiriquí/Popa "Copper"/Isla Popa/Popa (North)/Popa (South)/Punta de Gallinazo/Punta Laurel/Punta Valiente(Blueville)/Punta Viejo/Punta Valiente(Ryan)/Punta Vieja(Quebrada)/Punta Vieja (Quebrada Pastor)/ Quedrada Pitti/Rambala/Rio Brancae(Red,Yellow)Rio Culubre/Rio Teribe/Rabalo /Robalo(Uyama River)/Rufous Ridge/Robalo(Loma Estrella)/Salt Creek/Solarte/Isla Solarte/Valle Del Rey/Valle Del Rey "Golden"/Vulture Point/Tortuguero/Seis Amigos)

*Hyloxalus Azureiventris/Standard
Nexiplus/Standard

Again if you noticed that there is morph missing please comment so that I can add it to the list.*


----------



## secede0

This is coming together really nice. Do you think you could share it in a different style? The big paragraphs like the ones for Tincs and Pumilio are hard to digest. Perhaps bullets/sub bullets, or a table.

examples:

*Dendrobates:
-Auratus*

Alto de Piedra
etc
*-Leucomelas*

Banded
Narrow
Wide

Clown
etc
*-Tinctorius*

etc


*Dendrobates**Auratus**Leucomelas**Tinctorious**Truncatus*Alto de Piedra Banded (Narrow)etcetcetcBanded (Wide)Clownetc


----------



## Ameergra

I will try!


----------



## ritersofly

secede0 said:


> Great work! I made something similar to this a while back. Its a list of most of the frogs that breeders are working with in the U.S. I'm sure its missing some. I also included links to some of the most well known breeders/suppliers.
> Dart Frogs in the U.S.
> Feel free to copy/improve/and share again.


this excel sheet is super helpful I hope you keep updating it and honestly dendroboard should pin it and also OPs great list too!


----------



## Uwharrie

Thanks. It is super helpful for new folks like me. Now if someone would come up with updated care sheets. ( I know there are some out there)


----------



## Ochinee

Thanks both of you for your time and work on these! I'm seasoning my first enclosure and hope to be ready to add frogs in about 8 weeks or so.


----------



## secede0

Dart Frogs in US

I'm opening up the doc for anyone to edit. I have a backup copy of course, but I'm curious if others will add there input.


----------



## Ochinee

secede0 said:


> Dart Frogs in US
> I'm opening up the doc for anyone to edit. I have a backup copy of course, but I'm curious if others will add there input.


I edited a copy that is a little easier to read for myself (may not be the case for others).

I see a page listing 50 different species for the Hyloxalus genus and another for the Colostethus genus with 3 species.


----------



## Socratic Monologue

It is troubling that species/locales/morphs that are in the US but are illegally held are listed without noting that fact. What exactly is the point of listing those species?


----------



## secede0

Socratic Monologue said:


> It is troubling that species/locales/morphs that are in the US but are illegally held are listed without noting that fact. What exactly is the point of listing those species?


Great question! I'm not sure I can give a satisfying answer, but you've definitely got me thinking about what this resource's purpose is. At first I want to say that this is purely for situational awareness or just a current status of the hobby in America. However, that's not completely accurate if we include columns like Underground Reptiles. Maybe columns like that should be deleted?? I'm sure there are more columns that could be added too. Input is welcome. 

I like the idea of some kind of label to indicate certain species have a controversial status. Perhaps an asterisk* with an endnote. I don't want to offend anyone. I also don't want this used as a tool to attack anyone because they're working with a certain species. Feel free to suggest a statement with neutral language that avoids offense. I'll try and come up with something too. 

Also, I'm not 100% sure which species should have an asterisk. I assume you're referring to Tumucumaque and Blue Galactonotus. There might be others. Go ahead and add an asterisk or a double asterisk if we need to have two separate endnotes. Maybe a double asterisk would be good for Exidobates. I don't know if anyone is working with those, but maybe someday someone like Tesoros de Colombia can develop an ethical means to introduce those in the states. A few Andinobates would be amazing too. Dreams...


----------

